# PlayOn and PlayLater



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

There are a couple of older threads here, but they're somewhat outdated.


Is anybody using this package/service? I'm curious about your thoughts on content, choice and reliability.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I use PlayOn only and overall it works fine, just remember though it's SD output only.

When using it on the HR24/34/44 it usually will start a playback from a site the first try, but when using a RVU client I might have to try it a couple of times to get it to work.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I used the combo for a few months. I like Playon and have a 'lifetime' license. Didn't find Playlater to be good enough to spend the extra money, though it did work as advertised.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

If you have any kind of bandwidth meter, what do you see for download traffic?


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> There are a couple of older threads here, but they're somewhat outdated.
> 
> Is anybody using this package/service? I'm curious about your thoughts on content, choice and reliability.


I use Playon thru both a HR34 & HR24. Primary use is to watch ESPN3 during football season and/or watch recordings that were not recorded correcting due to overrun of games during football season. You would think CBS could do better scheduling on Sundays.

I also have the lifetime package. Their iphone/ipad app work pretty good. I normally use the app to find the program then stream it thru the receiver.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm on lifetime for both. They're great. I stream to my Roku, 360 and the Hopper. I don't notice any bandwidth usage above and beyond what I'd get using Hulu anyway.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I was going to ask the same question. We decided to cancel directv and go with Huluplus, Netflix and Amazon Prime streaming for the at least the summer. Does Playon offer more than those 3 combined and is it really only SD?


----------

